# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  Cruiser, personal electric transport, Yuneec International Co., Ltd, Jiangsu, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Yuneec International Co., Ltd

youtube.com/egobyyuneec

facebook.com/YuneecEGO

twitter.com/yuneecego

----------


## Airicist

Cruise The Next Frontier with the E-GO Cruiser 

Published on Jan 2, 2014




> The E-GO CRUISER, by Yuneec Technology, is the future of Personal Electric Transportation. With its lightweight, eco-friendly operation, you can go miles for mere cents.
> 
> Using experience in aerodynamics and lightweight, efficient propulsion, we are excited to introduce the world's lightest electric longboard.
> 
> The Cruiser is light enough to carry in one hand, yet powerful enough to whisk you uphill.
> 
> Costing only cents per day to operate, this is eco-friendly transportation at it's best.
> 
> The E-GO CRUISER was launched at the CES show, Las Vegas, 2014. It should be available from March, 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Cruiser Introduction 

 Published on Feb 14, 2014




> The E-GO CRUISER, by Yuneec Technology, is the future of Personal Electric Transportation. With its lightweight, eco-friendly operation, you can go miles for mere cents.
> 
> Using experience in aerodynamics and lightweight, efficient propulsion, we are excited to introduce the world's lightest electric longboard.
> 
> The Cruiser is light enough to carry in one hand, yet powerful enough to whisk you uphill.
> 
> Costing only cents per day to operate, this is eco-friendly transportation at it's best.
> 
> The E-GO CRUISER was launched at the CES show, Las Vegas, 2014. It should be available from March, 2014.

----------

